
Uber reveals plans for flying taxi to bypass road traffic congestion - seek3r00
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jan/07/uber-reveals-plans-for-flying-taxi-to-bypass-road-traffic-congestion
======
dotcoma
When will the bullshitting stop?

~~~
seek3r00
When <del>pigs</del> Uber drivers fly

